

Why Wu-Tang Will Release Just One Copy Of Its Secret Album - nthitz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2014/03/26/why-wu-tang-will-release-just-one-copy-of-its-secret-album/

======
keeganpoppen
while interesting, i'd be much more intrigued if they shredded the cd after
the tour instead. it would be a pretty poignant statement about the fleeting
nature of time and our own experience (or what have you).

not quite as much money in that though.

